# Just Switched to Tivo- Wish you had this like Dish, Directv, and cable



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

%TIVO Suggestion Box

Hope I did not make a Mistake switching to TIVO on CABLE, really missing the HD Auto Tune, had that feature for many years

I have had Dishnetwork, Directv, and Cable DVR boxes.
I saw how advanced the TIVO is so I switched from DISH to TIVO on Cox Cable.

Sure Wish it had HD Auto Tune like everyone else did, who would of thought a box so advanced as the TIVO Bolt Plus would not have this feature, it has been on Dish, Directv, and Cable for many years.

Pressing D to jump to the HD channel does not cut it. Now your box is tuning to TWO channels, takes too long plus now your the 1000 range in the guide.
Since TIVO already has the Press D to jump to HD, this tells me the guide data is already there to implement this as an optional feature that you can turn on or off. (LET THE CUSTOMER DECIDE).

One could say just hide all the SD channels in the 100 range but that is not good either as now instead of punching in say channel 5 for Local CBS you have to do 1005. Too many digits. Its not as fast, plus many grew up learning the SD channels on cable over the years like say weather is on channel 43 , not 1043.

Tivo, Please consider this feature add request. I know you can do it, you have the Guide data already with the Press D for HD, just write in your code for IF HD AUTO TUNE ON then when the Press D option is there, just auto tune to it. Should be simple coding.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

scottchez said:


> %TIVO Suggestion Box
> 
> Hope I did not make a Mistake switching to TIVO on CABLE, really missing the HD Auto Tune, had that feature for many years
> 
> ...


I think cox/cable cards need to do it easiest why now hide non hd channels in guide


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

This is not Tivo issue. Your cable company has to map there channels this way and very few of them do


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Dish maps all the HD channels in the 9000's down to the original SD channel equivalents. I don't think many cable providers do that, although I think the new cox DTA's are programmed to do that. 

After 17 yrs I left Dish for cox last year and the cheap bundle with tivos at our homes in Oklahoma and Nevada. I just block everything below 1000 then set it up more like Dish as Dish has done a great job of having like themed channels together. I now have locals between 1000 and 1099. Basic cable channels like USA discovery tlc etc ..in the 1100-1199 range. Themed channels like food travel HGTV etc. in the 1200 range. Sports in 1300 news in 1400 and movies in the 1500. 

I've never direct tuned channels even with dish. It's been over 20 yrs since I had cox before and only 4 of our locals are actually on the same channel as their OTA number so having them remap isn't a big deal as I had to learn new channels anyway when I switched.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Thank you osu1991
I just set mine up that way, better now.
Thank you


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

osu1991 said:


> Dish maps all the HD channels in the 9000's down to the original SD channel equivalents. I don't think many cable providers do that, although I think the new cox DTA's are programmed to do that.
> 
> After 17 yrs I left Dish for cox last year and the cheap bundle with tivos at our homes in Oklahoma and Nevada. I just block everything below 1000 then set it up more like Dish as Dish has done a great job of having like themed channels together. I now have locals between 1000 and 1099. Basic cable channels like USA discovery tlc etc ..in the 1100-1199 range. Themed channels like food travel HGTV etc. in the 1200 range. Sports in 1300 news in 1400 and movies in the 1500.
> 
> I've never direct tuned channels even with dish. It's been over 20 yrs since I had cox before and only 4 of our locals are actually on the same channel as their OTA number so having them remap isn't a big deal as I had to learn new channels anyway when I switched.


Wait. What did you do?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

compnurd said:


> Wait. What did you do?


Basically just made a favorites list of subscribed channels. It doesn't help with the autotune to HD channel, but it helps with the overall channel layout. Definitely makes it more friendly to former Dish users. Cox has channels all over the place below 1000. There are theme packs above the 1000's that the Cox Contour 2 dvrs can use. Sports, Kids, Living, etc...

I deleted everything below 1000 from the channel list then deleted channels in certain areas above 1000 to correspond with the Cox theme packs.

So now I have local and local subchannels in the 1000-1099 range.

Basic cable channels that are not in a theme pack in the 1100-1199 channels (USA,Discovery,AE, History, TNT).

Themed channels like food, hgtv, diy,travel, cmt mtv vh1 mtvlive in the 1200-1299 range

Sports channels together in the 1300-1399, all the news channels in the 1400-1499 range and movies in the 1500's

Cox has channels all over the place left over from the legacy channel lineup. I didn't like having to go from 25 for ESPN to 300 something for FS1. This way sports channels are all together in 1300 area.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok. It made it seem like you were ordered your guide


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

osu1991 said:


> Basically just made a favorites list of subscribed channels. It doesn't help with the autotune to HD channel, but it helps with the overall channel layout. Definitely makes it more friendly to former Dish users. Cox has channels all over the place below 1000. There are theme packs above the 1000's that the Cox Contour 2 dvrs can use. Sports, Kids, Living, etc...
> 
> I deleted everything below 1000 from the channel list then deleted channels in certain areas above 1000 to correspond with the Cox theme packs.
> 
> ...


how did you get the subchannels in the 1000 range cox Omaha only has them in the digital basic tier 120-130?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

ajwees41 said:


> how did you get the subchannels in the 1000 range cox Omaha only has them in the digital basic tier 120-130?


Cox Oklahoma has them in the 1000's after the main local channels.

1000-1024 are main locals. 1025-1065 are legacy cable channels like espn, fsn, ae, tlc, history, etc.. local sub channels are 1068-1099.

I just deleted 1025-1065 as they appear later in the 1100's and the theme blocks and that left all the locals together in the 1000-1099 range.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Just delete (un-check) the SD channels in my channels that have HD. While your at it delete all the channels you never watch. Use my channels in your guide settings.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo could offer a way to make this automatic rather then having to press D. But your cable company could also do this on their end by changing the CableCARD mapping.


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

Interesting. XFINITY has their channels grouped together in the 1000s in Chicago as well but the TiVo guide is blank. The shows are there and the channels work but you don't know what's on. Also, no channel logos either


----------

